# food mill



## vallery

Всем привет!  Как называется по-русски кухонная принадлежность, с помощью которой можно превратить овощи в кашицу? Не блендер, не мясорубка.


----------



## Ottilie

миксер?


----------



## vallery

Нет, не миксер....


----------



## Ottilie

мешалка подходит?


----------



## vallery

Нет, не она...Может, в России и нет такой?


----------



## Ottilie

Пусть  другие пользователи выскажут свое мнение,похоже я понятия не имею


----------



## vallery

Вот такая. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_mill


----------



## morzh

vallery said:


> Вот такая. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/food_mill



Мне кажется, у нас такого не бъло (сейчас-то уже точно нет).

*Пюре-сито, сито для пюре*.

Вообще-то сегодня для ютого используются фудпроцессоры


----------



## vallery

Спасибо, Ottilie и morzh!  Может, будут ещё какие-то другие варианты, напишите, пожалуйста.


----------



## vallery

morzh said:


> Мне кажется, у нас такого не бъло (сейчас-то уже точно нет).
> 
> *Пюре-сито, сито для пюре*.
> 
> Вообще-то сегодня для ютого используются фудпроцессоры


фудпроцессоры?  Что это?


----------



## morzh

Поискал: назъвается "кухоннъй прибор для приготовления овощнъх пюре".

Ну, так и знал - ориг. русского названия нет.
Я бъ для краткости назвал "пресс-пюре"


----------



## morzh

http://www.google.com/images?um=1&h...food+processor&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Фудпроцессор - русское название "food processor"-a. Я думач, он же - кухоннъй комбайн, но уже давно вижу первое и не вижу второго.


----------



## morzh

Да, именно, кухоннъй комбайн.


----------



## vallery

morzh said:


> Поискал: назъвается "кухоннъй прибор для приготовления овощнъх пюре".
> 
> Ну, так и знал - ориг. русского названия нет.
> Я бъ для краткости назвал "пресс-пюре"


Спасибо, но слишком длинно, меня не поймут . Мне на одном русском кулинарном форуме надо объяснить приготовление соуса, я его перетираю именно этой кух. утварью, если напишу "кухоннъй прибор для приготовления овощнъх пюре", предвижу вопрос: чем??: блендером? миксером? на мясорубке можно? А ведь нельзя. Нужна именно эта штуковина...
Кухонный комбайн - это не то.


----------



## morzh

vallery said:


> Спасибо, но слишком длинно, меня не поймут . Мне на одном русском кулинарном форуме надо объяснить приготовление соуса, я его перетираю именно этой кух. утварью, если напишу "кухоннъй прибор для приготовления овощнъх пюре", предвижу вопрос: чем??: блендером? миксером? на мясорубке можно? А ведь нельзя. Нужна именно эта штуковина...
> Кухонный комбайн - это не то.




Я и не говорил, что - ето кухоннъй комбайн. Я сказал, что фудпроцессор - ето то, как теперь зовут кухоннъй комбайн, Потому что бъл вопрос "что такое фудпроцессор".

Вашу же штуковину я предложил назвать "пресс-пюре" или "пюре-сито"


----------



## Mtasya

Такие мельницы - явление новое в России, поэтому и название не особо популярно. Ручная мельница для приготовления пюре. Длинно, но по-другому не получится. Иногда их называют ручным миксером, но это все таки разные вещи, можно людей запутать. Пресс-пюре не подходит, так как выглядит, как большой пресс для чеснока. Вот ссылка на статью из журнала про мельницу. Рисунок подходит .http://eda.ru/blogpost/5777/ . Я думаю, если Вы скажете своим читателям, что нужно сделать пюре, используя ручную мельницу, они поймут.


----------



## lectrice

А еще есть - _механическое сито для овощей_ -
http://www.tescoma.com/ru/katalog/xpoloz.php?skupina0=1&skupina=5&skupina2=1&polozka=643580


----------



## einy

А, может, "терка"? ;-)   

Просто отличие США от России в том, что у них автоматизации, в том числе и на кухне, больше.


----------



## vallery

morzh said:


> Я и не говорил, что - ето кухоннъй комбайн. Я сказал, что фудпроцессор - ето то, как теперь зовут кухоннъй комбайн, Потому что бъл вопрос "что такое фудпроцессор".
> 
> QUOTE]
> Извините, сразу не поняла.


----------



## vallery

Всем большое спасибо за помощь!  

vallery


----------



## morzh

einy said:


> А, может, "терка"? ;-)
> 
> Просто отличие США от России в том, что у них автоматизации, в том числе и на кухне, больше.



Как раз в США такую штуку мало кто найдет. Т.е. я вот ее вообще впервые вижу здесь - в магазинах (а я очень люблю ходить по отделам кухонного оборудования: я - повар-любитель) вообще не встречал.

Все рецепты по приготовлению пюре обычно говорят о блендере или о фудпроцессоре.

Вот "картофелемялки", или "толкушки", т.е. "потэйтоу мэшерс", вот они - продаются везде, и у меня такая, не традиционная, из проволоки, гнутой змейкой, а пластиковая с дырками (grill-type) как раз есть.


----------



## morzh

Mtasya said:


> Пресс-пюре не подходит, так как выглядит, как большой пресс для чеснока.



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presse-pur%C3%A9e

Все эти предметы - пресс-пюре, согласно французской Википедии. "Мельница для бобов" (mouli legumes) , именно то, о чем мы и говорим - разновидность.

Можно называть по-иностранному, в конце концов, традиция привнесение иностранных имен уже есть - тот же фудпоцессор, блендер и т.д.

Ничего в таком случае не будет страшного, если мы назовем это попросто "пассевит", или же "мулинет".


----------



## estreets

А я вот что думаю (хотя и офф-топ, возможно). Если какой-нибудь прибор отсутствует в магазинах и собеседницы его в глаза не видели, то какой смысл подбирать точное название? Каким бы точным ни было это найденное или придуманное слово-термин, оно ничего не скажет тем, кто его прочитает. Ну, механическое сито (мне, честно говоря, это название нравится), а что дальше? Картинку прикреплять? потому что если человек не имеет представления о предмете, то название мало что ему даст (как в анекдоте: "Так вот ты какой, северный олень!"). Так что, наверно, лучше всего будет к названию добавить описание всех действий, а уж читательницы сами подберут подходящий инструмент.


> Как называется по-русски кухонная принадлежность, с помощью которой можно превратить овощи в кашицу?


Руки, мэм!


----------



## lectrice

(mouli legumes - это мельница для *овощей*)


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Ничего в таком случае не будет страшного, если мы назовем это попросто "пассевит", или же "мулинет".


Лучше уж тогда пюре-терка. Одна беда - написать легче, чем произнести.
Или совсем просто - роторная терка для пюре.


----------



## einy

estreets said:


> Если какой-нибудь прибор отсутствует в магазинах и собеседницы его в глаза не видели, то какой смысл подбирать точное название? Каким бы точным ни было это найденное или придуманное слово-термин, оно ничего не скажет тем, кто его прочитает. Ну, механическое сито (мне, честно говоря, это название нравится), а что дальше? Картинку прикреплять? потому что если человек не имеет представления о предмете, то название мало что ему даст.



Полностью согласен. "Хорошо излагает, собака - учИтесь!" (О. Бендер) ;-)


----------



## dec-sev

estreets said:


> ...а что дальше? Картинку прикреплять? потому что если человек не имеет представления о предмете, то название мало что ему даст...


По-моему, название "механическое сито для овощей" даст человеку представление о том, что будет с овощами, если их пропустить через этот прибор и  следовательно,  чем  его можно заменить при его отсутствии. 


morzh said:


> Ничего в таком случае не будет страшного, если мы назовем это попросто "пассевит", или же "мулинет".


Любители французской кухни наверное поймут, а вот среднестатистическая русскоязычная домохозяйка.... Не уверен


----------



## estreets

dec-sev said:


> По-моему, название "механическое сито для овощей" даст человеку представление о том, что будет с овощами, если их пропустить через этот прибор и следовательно, чем его можно заменить при его отсутствии.


А по-моему, название "механическое сито для овощей" вызовет море вопросов, самым очвидным из которых будет: "А чем механическое отличается от простого? У меня нет механического, можно простое использовать?" 


> Любители французской кухни наверное поймут, а вот среднестатистическая русскоязычная домохозяйка.... Не уверен


О, да любая русскоязычная домохозяйка сразу же что-нибудь _посевит_... особенно пока _Мули нет_. Вот только результат неизвестен.


----------



## Maroseika

Если это для рецепта, то какая вообще разница? Сказано - протереть через сито, и каждый протрет через такое, какое у него есть.


----------



## estreets

Maroseika said:


> Если это для рецепта, то какая вообще разница? Сказано - протереть через сито, и каждый протрет через такое, какое у него есть.


 слова не мальчика, но мужа!


----------



## vallery

morzh said:


> Как раз в США такую штуку мало кто найдет. Т.е. я вот ее вообще впервые вижу здесь - в магазинах (а я очень люблю ходить по отделам кухонного оборудования: я - повар-любитель) вообще не встречал.
> 
> Все рецепты по приготовлению пюре обычно говорят о блендере или о фудпроцессоре.


Приготовить картофельное пюре в блендере невозможно, потому что картофель содержит крахмал, формула крахмала меняется при варке, не буду много писать, но если взбивать его на высокой скорости с помощью блендера, комбайна, миксера, то пюре станет похожим на клей на вид и на вкус. Также вышеупомянутые кухонные принадлежности совсем не подходят для приготовления фасолевых пюре, соусов из помидоров и из других овощей (нарушается консистенция), а *мех. сито для овощей* как раз самое то: например, семена i кожица от помидоров не попадает в соус. А, и последнее, для картофельного пюре лучше всего подходит толкушка деревянная, как у наших бабушек...
Если модераторы сочтут моё объяснение за офф, то прошу прощения


----------



## vallery

estreets said:


> А я вот что думаю (хотя и офф-топ, возможно). Если какой-нибудь прибор отсутствует в магазинах и собеседницы его в глаза не видели, то какой смысл подбирать точное название? Каким бы точным ни было это найденное или придуманное слово-термин, оно ничего не скажет тем, кто его прочитает. Ну, механическое сито (мне, честно говоря, это название нравится), а что дальше? Картинку прикреплять? потому что если человек не имеет представления о предмете, то название мало что ему даст (как в анекдоте: "Так вот ты какой, северный олень!"). Так что, наверно, лучше всего будет к названию добавить описание всех действий, а уж читательницы сами подберут подходящий инструмент.


Фото показала по принципу: лучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз пересказать (это обо мне, да и для моих виртуальных собеседников также: чем сто раз услышать, лучше один увидеть). Добавлю, что если вы не видели эту штуковину и не знаете как оною пользоваться, то это не значит, что её никто никогда не видел и не знает, что с ней делать. Я лично ей пользуюсь каждый день, просто не знала как она называется по -русски. Ответы читателей мне очень помогли и я им очень благодарна.


----------



## vallery

estreets said:


> Руки, мэм!


 Это как ? То есть, лучше руками всё перетирать?


----------



## Ottilie

Может, стоит зайти в магазин,где продаются такие штучки и спросить у продавца,как  она называется?


----------



## kingslide

какие-то мутные тёрки у вас ))


----------



## cyanista

Прошу прощения, уважаемые, но это все-таки не кулинарный форум.  Лингвистическая составляющая этой дискуссии давно исчерпана.


----------

